

The Great Tomb in Amphipolis, Greece - chillax
http://www.theamphipolistomb.com/

======
sramsay
Totally incredible. There are even traces of _paint_ everywhere!

~~~
drcube
It was news to me when I discovered ancient Greece wasn't just white stone and
marble everywhere. Almost all of it was painted bright, gaudy colors. In my
opinion, it makes them more beautiful.

[http://io9.com/5616498/ultraviolet-light-reveals-how-
ancient...](http://io9.com/5616498/ultraviolet-light-reveals-how-ancient-
greek-statues-really-looked)

~~~
sramsay
Thanks, I was looking around for that link.

I've known for a long time that ancient Greece wasn't white stone and marble
everywhere, but I've never been able to quite _picture_ it in my mind that
way. I still imagine Socrates wandering among white stone buildings and people
leading processions to a white stone Parthenon.

------
benbreen
This is a great resource - I'd been seeing a handful of photos from the site
but it's striking to see them collected like this. The mosaic floor of Hermes
is especially beautiful.

------
devindotcom
Looks nice, I've been following this local stuff for my Amphipolis fix:

[http://greece.greekreporter.com/2014/09/15/amphipolis-
tomb-t...](http://greece.greekreporter.com/2014/09/15/amphipolis-tomb-
timeline-what-we-know-until-now-ancient-greek-monument-updates/)

------
sebkomianos
There is also a 3D model of the tomb here:
[https://sketchfab.com/models/dfe1cfa036614fdb81ac11245566cbb...](https://sketchfab.com/models/dfe1cfa036614fdb81ac11245566cbbd)

------
everydaypanos
So why on earth can't we find the Tomb of Alexander The Great yet?

We have gone to the moon. And we have lost a totally popular monument... This
just proves how fucked up the Middle East really is...

------
monsterix
Very interesting find, but the website is a bit cumbersome (apologies for
being pedantic here) to use. Found it painful to click open and read just a
small paragraph related to each photograph below.

Another recent interesting newspiece on archeology was about the 'Antikythera
computer' [1] that is apparently almost 2000 years old. Unable to find the
most authentic source for that report as it seems almost everyone picked up
the story later on.

And then there was one recent piece on HN about 40,000 year old Indonesian
Cave paintings via Smithsonian magazine [2]. All this is very intriguing.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antikythera_mechanism)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8434338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8434338)

